# Post hole digger with motor



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The vid name was* For Construction Pros*. Hey Start, please don't.:wink2:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Senior, thanks. Oh my gosh. Not what I expected. Laughed when that lady said about those things twirling people around. I was thinking it’d be like a little trolling motor. 

Since it takes 2 people I wouldn’t risk daughter being hurt. Sometimes you just gotta hire someone.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Startingover said:


> Senior, thanks. Oh my gosh. Not what I expected. Laughed when that lady said about those things twirling people around. I was thinking it’d be like a little trolling motor.
> 
> Since it takes 2 people I wouldn’t risk daughter being hurt. Sometimes you just gotta hire someone.


Ayuh,....... Rent a one man unit,.....

Much easier to work with,......


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Startingover said:


> Senior, thanks. Oh my gosh. Not what I expected. Laughed when that lady said about those things twirling people around. I was thinking it’d be like a little trolling motor.
> 
> Since it takes 2 people I wouldn’t risk daughter being hurt. Sometimes you just gotta hire someone.


That is what I figured you would say. :biggrin2:


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

They are cumbersome to use because you have to start high and you have to be strong enough to counteract the torque, particularly if you hit a stone, etc.


There are one-person augers; I used one once and don't recall having any problems, but I don't think I hit anything and it was a long time ago.


(Stock image - I don't really recall what the one I used looked like)


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Probably would be dubious of this one also. And not strong enough. But appreciate the videos.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I did a chain link fence with one of my customers. He bought a small auger from Harbor Freight. I had no problem handling it by myself. It worked well. 

https://www.harborfreight.com/Gas-P...W2j_hDXem6NHPlmpD4rO8HejBVAryVCBoC5dEQAvD_BwE


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I helped a buddy run a two-man unit several years ago. It went fast, but it was tough to hold onto, and we're both pretty big and strong guys (especially at the time)

Do you happen to know anyone with a skidloader? You can rent the post-hole attachments for those things pretty cheap. 

I've never run the one-man units, but I'm guessing that'd be a little out of your wheelhouse as well. The maneuvering, all that jazz.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I might be time for another ( one call ) reminder before digging.:wink2:


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Probably would be dubious of this one also. And not strong enough. But appreciate the videos.


As Bondo suggested, those tow behind units are easier to deal with if you have the room to get them where needed.

Best thing to do is visit the rental yard and see what options they have. Sand is a heck of a lot easer to auger than clay/rock

If you don't want to go with the traditional auger, in your area you could probably punch the ground a few times with a bulb auger that attaches to a drill. Pic is of one at home depot for under $20:


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

The one-man tow-behind augers are awesome... at least the one's I've used. Even when hitting a serious piece of underground pipe or a large tree root, they simply don;t go down any further -- they do not lock up and torque the tool around, and they have plenty of power to cut through hard clay soils. With the motor acting as a counterbalance, they are easy to control and do not demand a lot of physical strength from the user.

They are also more expensive to rent, but well worth the slightly higher cost.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> Do you happen to know anyone with a skidloader? You can rent the post-hole attachments for those things pretty cheap.


They also have post hole diggers that connect to the 3 pt hitch and PTO on a farm tractor.


The thread's title kind of threw me for a loop, never heard of a motorized post hole digger although I'm familiar with augers :wink2:


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

The first one I had was actually (I learned later) a one-man ice auger for winter fishing. For dirt and sand it was terrific, for rubbery roots not so much.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

What kind of fence (therefore what kind of post)?


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

On my property there is no way a large auger on a trailer could be manuevered into position much less a vehicle with PTO and a bit so I have relied on powered auger tools for holes up to 10" in diameter and 36" in depth. The gotcha with the ones I have used is that they are simple tools with a centrifical clutch that engages when the engine reaches a certain RPM level and so there is no gearbox as such and so no reverse. When I have hit a tree root and need to extract the auger it is exceedingly difficult to do so. 

I rented a powerhead and auger bit for large jobs but finally bought my own Thunderbay powerhead with a 6" auger from Lowe's for $250 which was a great deal as the auger alone sells for $70 or more. The 6" diameter was what I wanted for 4x4 wood posts and 2.5" steel posts for fencing and short retaining walls.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Second on the beam type one person digger. Just be careful where you dig. In any unknown situation, you need to call 811 for a location service, which is free. You don't want to dig into a 12,000 volt primary, or a water main.

Such was the case at our local college. I called in 811 and they located gas, water, power, phone and marked it accordingly. We were digging in a blank space and something told me to pull up. The blue tracer wire came up with the auger, indicating the 2" water main to the college was directly below. I used my hand to dust it off. Marking was in error and we were lucky.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

What was that yellowish pipe at the bottom of the pic?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> What was that yellowish pipe at the bottom of the pic?


You know, I never asked. I was still shaking when I had my guys cover the hole back up. 

As we finished the deck, we dug the last footer for the steps and the auger pulled up the fiber optic for the entire college. Well, two pieces of it !! Electric Company came and apologized for it. I told them "I" tore up the wire. They said "yeah, but we didn't mark it". Praise God for small things.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> You know, I never asked. I was still shaking when I had my guys cover the hole back up.
> 
> As we finished the deck, we dug the last footer for the steps and the auger pulled up the fiber optic for the entire college. Well, two pieces of it !! Electric Company came and apologized for it. I told them "I" tore up the wire. They said "yeah, but we didn't mark it". Praise God for small things.


At one of the prisons here I jack hammered up a telephone cable, it only had 100 pairs of wires in it. :glasses:


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Back in the early 70s I was painting a house where a backhoe cut thru an underground phone cable. The phone company was in that hole all day putting it back together.


----------



## Tymbo (Jan 18, 2018)

Dave Sal said:


> What was that yellowish pipe at the bottom of the pic?


Looks like natural gas line:surprise: I had a leak going to my house and when it was getting repaired, it looked just like that.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Harold, 6’ inexpensive premade wood panels and 4” x 4” posts. Decided not to attempt this myself.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Buy a manual post hole digger. Rent a laborer. Digging Florida sand should be easy.


Maximum depth of two handle type is probably about 30 inches. Maximum depth of single handle is as long as handle


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

When I lived in central fla I fenced my place in using the 2 handle post hole digger pictured above. IMO it was fairly easy going with roots being the only obstacle. I did hit water with some of the holes [2' deep]


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

City fence permit $60 regardless of size


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I've put a lot of holes in the dirt with a 2 handle but have only used a Fiskars once and I'll never use anything 2 handled again unless it's a Fiskars.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Senior, I have a couple of Fiskars scissors that are great. Must be same Co.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Senior, I have a couple of Fiskars scissors that are great. Must be same Co.


To the best of my knowledge, yes the same Co.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> Looks like natural gas line


We don't have natural gas in the boonies. But, I do remember the gas company declining to mark anything since they didn't have a dog in the fight. No propane at that location.

Please, let's not go to "Fiskar's" land. Mom owned a pair back when I was a kid. Probably cost a week's salary back then. I am sure they were precision. Well I cut a bunch of cardboard with them. Never saw my mother cry like that


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

chandler48 said:


> We don't have natural gas in the boonies. But, I do remember the gas company declining to mark anything since they didn't have a dog in the fight. No propane at that location.
> 
> Please, let's not go to "Fiskar's" land. Mom owned a pair back when I was a kid. Probably cost a week's salary back then. I am sure they were precision. Well I cut a bunch of cardboard with them. Never saw my mother cry like that


I used my mom's sewing scissors to cut paper once. ONCE :vs_mad:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I wasn’t allowed to touch mothers scissors or cut paper with them. After parents had died sis an I were going thru the house politely dividing things when I yelled “I WANT THOSE SCISSORS”!!!


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm pretty much allowed to use any scissors in the house although I know she has a pair hid somewhere that she doesn't want me to use ..... but then scissors aren't something I have a lot of use for anyway.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

WWll and synthetic rubber put a halt to needing mom's sewing scissors to cut red rubber tire inner tube so we didn't need hers ( that were forbidden ) anymore.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

30', that's only 3 - 4 post at the most.

Have a beer party.
It's cheaper.
Just supply the tools and beer. And maybe a ride home.


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

Problem with standard manual post hole diggers is gettng down 3 feet for a post without making the hole a lot larger and needing 2-3 times as much concrete. I use mine for putting plants in the ground but for fence posts or poles I go with a power auger and do it right.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Calson said:


> Problem with standard manual post hole diggers is gettng down 3 feet for a post without making the hole a lot larger and needing 2-3 times as much concrete.


*************************************************

Fiskars designers solved that inverted bell shaped hole problem several years ago. :wink2:A straight 3' hole is no problem with them.


----------

